# Ariens 926 info needed



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

A friend called me about his friends Dad's blower that has been sitting for 7 yrs unused, When I seen it my jaw dropped, This thing is pristine condition and looks like it's barely been used, Got to get it it running but that's another thread. I found some pics of the same model but not even close to the same condition. Who knows anything about this model, I can't seem to find any info on it other than the 926LE which this is not. Next question is what would this be worth in excellent shape. Just a general value would be good as different locations will vary prices. Here is the pics I found online of the same model. (OH Yes this will be mine very soon and will tell the incredible deal I got once it's in my garage.)


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

See if these work.....

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00432900A.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/cgibin/ctr...ENG&sessionid=0.6404167992769333&site=ARIENSS


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Good info so far, im pretty sure its exact to the model in the pics, what differs from the LE is the 4 lug rims and instead of the lever to turn the chute it has the crank handle going to the gearbox at the top of the chute like the newer ones do, Tecumseh OHV engine which is the first ive actually seen so i hope its a decent engine.

Shaw i do not have the model number yet, Im waiting for a new carb for a smaller machine he wants, the Ariens is too big for his needs and wants a small one so he can easily load it in his truck and told me even trade, major score for me, his mom lives 1 block from me and ha gets life time servicing though lol but thats not a issue just carb cleans and oil changes now and then, he pays for parts.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Dauntae said:


> Shaw i do not have the model number yet, Im waiting for a new carb for a smaller machine he wants, the Ariens is too big for his needs and wants a small one so he can easily load it in his truck and told me even trade, major score for me, his mom lives 1 block from me and ha gets life time servicing though lol but thats not a issue just carb cleans and oil changes now and then, he pays for parts.


The 2nd link will bring you to the ariens pdf page that has download links on the bottom of the page for the line of 926XXX series machines. You can download the owners, service and parts manuals for free there. Should be everything you need for your machine.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Dauntdel?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jtclays said:


> Dauntae, Just from looking at the pic again and the belt guard, bigger handlebar side skirts, wondering if this is one of the last 924 series machines, and NOT a 926 series. I read your original post as it being 7 years old, but sitting 7 years is a little different:grin:. The wheel bolts/hubs and other things. Maybe a 924124 or 924335 model?


I agree, its likely a 924000 series and not a 926000 series.

Model 924124 seems to fit, circa 2005:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00294700B_ENG.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00294600B.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00040600A_ENG.pdf

Scot


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey Dauntae,

If your particular model has this transmission belt setup..... It has factory misalignment of pulleys and it causes premature belt wear. As you can see from this pixx










What I did to resolve this issue was to cutoff a 1/4" of the auger pulley hub, file out the key protrusion, then place this new " Spacer " behind the transmission pulley. Doing this will relocate the misaligned belt to a more friendly position and belts will last longer. 










Hope these pixx help.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I may be picking it up tomorrow, Had a few old carbs I pieced together one good one and got it running and tuned well (needle carbs) Nice slow idle with no stalling and full throttle a little on the rich side since it's close to 80 deg and the air will be different in winter, I did flood it trying to start with choke not thinking it's rich but once I put electric start it cleared out and restarts easily with no choke so I will see how it starts cold tomorrow and if all is good I will call him for the trade and go with my trailer and get some pics and probably see if I can get it's carb cleaned and see if I can get it running, Hope there isn't 7yr old gas still in it LOL But none the less will go through the fuel system and get it all cleaned out and fresh gas and oil before I run her. Wish me luck and hoping to have some pics to show off tomorrow.

Shaw Thanks for that post, Will take a close look at that and bring them to work for a little machining, Getting into full SB mode and getting ready for winter sales while it's still warm enough to work out side otherwise I need to clear out the shop a little LOL, Did a count and have 10 blowers sitting here ATM and most need work although most is minor but at least carb cleaning and oil changed and a good wash will gave 3-4 of them ready to sell.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

finally picked it up and it's got heated grips too


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

GREAT deal - HHGs and a Differential. But...what happened to all of the rust on the right side of the housing ? The rust is no longer there in your photos ?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The first pics were NOT the same blower, just same model as the one i was getting, a few very minor scratches one seen inthe chute but this thing as can be seen is in fanominal shape and looks near new.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That's


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats Dauntae,
That blower looks in fantastic condition........!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Right place at the right time. Looks to be in great shape.

I second that suggestion on checking out the cooling fins. I bought a Toro (rider) and this is what I found:


----------

